

How many times have you searched Google? - Hawkee
https://history.google.com/history/

======
michaelvanham
I turned off web history a while ago. I didn't like the filter bubble [1] that
I found myself in. One of the things I like best about the internet is access
to new and different information. With web history and personalized searching
on, I was finding the same results at the top seemingly no matter what I
searched for.

Lately I've been using DuckDuckGo about half the time, and Google the rest of
the time.

[1] <http://dontbubble.us/>

------
27182818284
Usually when I "search" Google I'm actually just shortcutting to Google from
my set search engine which is DuckDuckGo. DDG does the job most of the time,
but for some things I find it easier to hit Google still.

